# Brake job



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

look at the other brake assembly that should be together still as a reference. make sure you compress the pistons back into the calipers to make room for the new thicker pads.


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

I always take pictures of my jobs and at my age, with memory loss, the pictures sure have come in handy to jog the old noggin. Try going to Auto Zone and/or Advance Auto web site and see if they have step by step directions for replacing these. They may have just the thing you are looking for. I use these sites all the time.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I can do a brake job blind folded for the most part. Follow the suggestions listed here and also:

Loosen the master cylinder cap to allow expansion into the reservoir when you compress the piston back into the caliper. It will allow overflow if too much is pushed back into the master.

The anti-squeal clips usually go between the brake pads and the mounting bracket. The caliper will slide over the brake pads. 

Make sure NOT to get any grease on the rotors or pads. If you do, clean thoroughly with brake clean before you assemble.

I always clean up before I assemble the brakes. That way I keep dirt transfer to a minimum.

MAKE sure to push the brake pedal in a few times after you finish the job. This will re-expand the pistons to contact the pads to the rotor. My neighbor forgot to do this, his wife backed up the vehicle, hit the brakes and the pedal went to the floor (as expected the first time you press it). She hit another vehicle, ugh...


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Marty1Mc said:


> I can do a brake job blind folded for the most part. Follow the suggestions listed here and also:
> 
> 
> MAKE sure to push the brake pedal in a few times after you finish the job. This will re-expand the pistons to contact the pads to the rotor. My neighbor forgot to do this, his wife backed up the vehicle, hit the brakes and the pedal went to the floor (as expected the first time you press it). She hit another vehicle, ugh...


Oh yes, it only takes one time failing to adhere to this tip for you to remember it for a lifetime! :whistling2:


----------

